# Marx Tin Building



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The objective, build a porch.










The older folks may recognize this. A tin building from the Marx toy set form the 60's. The Blue and the Gray.

I viewed some images of it and remembered the building has a front porch.
So another project. I want to remake one. 



















I am using 3/16ths dowels for the 6 columns.
For the base I use 1/4 birch plywood, actually closer to 3/16ths 1 and3/4 in depth and 10 1/2 inches long. The top which will have a railing is 1 and 1/2 iches deep to acount for the over hang. 

I cut beads for the top and botom of the columns, which ar 2 3/4 inches high.










I lined up the columns and glued it to the roof first.










The railing is made with 1/4 inch stock and toothpics.
First I drilled the holes,


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Next I Set the toothpics. Then set the top rail in. I used the points of the toothpic to my advantage.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I cut the top and left the nubs. I like the look and then I covered the edges with scratch putty.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The preview.*



















I just found a good copy of the original.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

nice building from a tough marx set...nice job on the porch too


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I used a satin Ivory paint spray.




























My little town needs some work.My buildings are migrating to the center due to lack of space.

Twice I had to trim from the back. The posts were uneven. I think they separated during the painting. Next time It would be better to drill out holes for the posts and slide the beads into place . I used a miter saw to cut the beads for the bottom and used a sander to correct my errors. After seeing the original I could of scored the base with planks. The top rail is not straight. I found the gap when I made the sides. The glue dried by then and the end stuck. I glued the ends and every three. By removing and drilling one or two I may be able to lower it. Three reasons to do a make over in the future.As for the detail I give It may be boring but these are notes I may need to refer back too. 

I like it not bad for a protoptype on what you can do. I don't have to pay 30 bucks for an original. I did learn tha the building has a back metal bar for support. Another project! Where did I place that coat hanger?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a lot of work, but it came out really nice.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You need a glass of iced-tea and a hammock for that thing!

Great custom work ... nice save!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Rehab*

WIth the last picture of the original I gave it another try and modified the prototype.

I find these at a MIll Store










Then cut the ends after drilling through them.










Got some wheels and cut some squares.



















Drilled the roof and floor for the new posts.










Boarded the floor with a little scartch work










Then fit up. I also added squares on the railing above the posts.













.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The result*










In White










The old stuff shipped out.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Aristotle would be proud ...

... very proper looking Doric columns!!!

:thumbsup:


----------

